# Do you know your Golden's exact birthday?



## katieanddusty

Dusty's lovely breeder lied to us about his age when we got him (she said he was 8 weeks old when he was more like 11 or 12), but once we started doing agility I looked up his registration number on the AKC web site and his birthday was on there. So yes.


----------



## RickGibbs

September 10, 2005.....


----------



## davebeech

13th July 2005, won't ever be forgetting that date. Tom was born the same day I lost Fred.


----------



## Maggies mom

Maggie is Aug 1st, 05...... Hootie is March 4th,05


----------



## gold4me

Beau is Jan. 17, 1998 and Emmy is Jan. 6, 2002


----------



## PeggyK

Oakley was born May 24, 1997 and Coach was born July 24, 2002


----------



## Paul B

Harvey was a rescue case too. 
We're were only told "He's around 5 months old"
That took us to sometime in May (2005).
Being as my mum's birthday was on the 15th, we all decided to make it a joint celebration


----------



## Buffy & Abby's Mom

Buffy's we don't know for sure. We only know how old they said she was when we got her so we came up with a date that would be close, which also coincides with my mother-in-law's birthday. 6/22/02 - she'll be 4 next month.

Abby's I know for sure because her birth mommy belongs to a co-worker. Her's is 2/6/05. It's easy to remember because it's the exact opposite of Buffy's, with the 2's & 6's.

So I didn't vote in the poll because I have a combination of Yes & No.


----------



## Goldndust

Bianka- November 19, 2001
Kode- November 1, 2004
Telly- October 26, 2003 Deceased


----------



## mainegirl

Halloween, 2004. We were going to call him pumpkin, but it just didn't fit... so he ended up Moose.


----------



## Champ

Champ's birthday is October 11th!


----------



## tintallie

Will's birthday is March 2, 2 days before mine


----------



## sholley

Well we know Sami's for sure is December 14th 2002, Jimi we only know it was sometime in June 2003 so we made it the 14th to match Sami and our anniversary is June 14th. Now Beni is a complete mystery we are even speculating on his age which the Dr said 2 to 4 years of age so we are making him the same age as Jimi with the same birthday so thus my baby boys will be 3 on Wednesday. For 6 months all three will be three!!!!!
Sounds like a lucky number to me.


----------



## hannahgoldenr53

*beautiful dog*



katieanddusty said:


> Dusty's lovely breeder lied to us about his age when we got him (she said he was 8 weeks old when he was more like 11 or 12), but once we started doing agility I looked up his registration number on the AKC web site and his birthday was on there. So yes.


 HI,
I KNOW YOUR POST IS ALITTLE OLD, BUT I JUST JOINED. I CAME ACROSS YOUR POST. YOUR GOLDEN IS JUST BEAUTIFUL. IS HE A SHOW DOG?. I HAVE A GOLDEN WHO LOOKS ALITTLE LIKE YOUR DOG. THE SAME COLORING. MY GOLDENS NAME IS HANNAH ROSE. SHES ALMOST 4I JUST POSTED SOME PICTURES OF HER, WELL MY SON DID,LOL I JUST HAD TO TELL YOU HOW BEAUTIFUL. TAKE CARE.
BYE FROM TERRY, HANNAH


----------



## hannahgoldenr53

*My Dogs Birthday*

HI ALL,
MY GOLDENS BIRTHDAY IS AUG 14, 2002   I CANNOT BELIEVE HANNAHS ALMOST 4 SHE GREW FAST,
BYE
TERRY, HANNAH


----------



## bailey75

Bailey was born on 18th October 2005


----------



## Tianna0423

Barkley was born on September 19th, 2005


----------



## heidi_pooh

Otto was born on April 15, 2005


----------



## katieanddusty

hannahgoldenr53 said:


> HI,
> I KNOW YOUR POST IS ALITTLE OLD, BUT I JUST JOINED. I CAME ACROSS YOUR POST. YOUR GOLDEN IS JUST BEAUTIFUL. IS HE A SHOW DOG?. I HAVE A GOLDEN WHO LOOKS ALITTLE LIKE YOUR DOG. THE SAME COLORING. MY GOLDENS NAME IS HANNAH ROSE. SHES ALMOST 4I JUST POSTED SOME PICTURES OF HER, WELL MY SON DID,LOL I JUST HAD TO TELL YOU HOW BEAUTIFUL. TAKE CARE.
> BYE FROM TERRY, HANNAH


Thanks! Dusty does agility, but not what you usually think of as "dog shows" like you see on Animal Planet quite a bit. Some pictures of him doing agility are here .


----------



## PoconoPup

We just celebrated Dakota's first birthday--May 28th, 2005.


----------



## VeronicaLovesHerGoldens

Nugget's birthday is 7/28/97

Zazoo is 9/27/04


----------



## hannahgoldenr53

*Happy Birthdaydakota*



PoconoPup said:


> We just celebrated Dakota's first birthday--May 28th, 2005.


 HI
I GOT YOUR E MAIL. I WANT TO WISH DAKOTA A SPECIAL 1TH BIRTHDAY. THATS A SPECIAL DAY. 1 YEAR OLD. I REMEMBER HANNAHS 1TH BIRTHDAY. THERE SO CUTE AS PUPPIES. HAVE A GREAT DAY.
BYE TERRY, HANNAH


----------



## jessme7

Marley 3/22/06
Maya 4/14/06


----------



## ruby752

My Mandy was born March 21,2005


----------



## goldenstaples

Phoebe 1-14-06
Gambit 7-2-96 deceased.


----------



## 3 goldens

As best as I can tell, it looks like my Buck is the oldest one here.

Buck, Feb. 8, 1995 

KayCee (and Hunter, now waiting for me at the bridge) Aug. 19, 1999

Honey was thought to be right at a year when we adopted her Dec. 7, 2002, so we made that her official birhtday, so I say 

Honey, Dec. 7, 2001


----------



## Jason Jaber

Shadows birthday is today, two years ago. June 30, 2004


----------



## Tepher2

Yes, March 22, 2006.....5 days before my birthday, so I won't be forgetting that one!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom

*1 yes 1 no*

Denali - April 15, 2004 - easy to remember because it's tax day

Gretzky - about 18 months ago, or so the vet says. Around Christmastime? We will have to decide on a birthday soon!


----------



## Samwise

Samwise was born March 20, 2006. My lucky day!


----------



## Brittany

Princess Buttercup was born March 22, 2006, and Macgyver was born May 5, 2006. Not sure about Hope....sometime in 1997.

Brittany


----------



## Kindell

April 16/06 - The Easter bunny dropped her off! My beloved Ivy passed away on Easter weekend 4 years ago... so it was nice to have my Maple come on Easter and make the weekend feel like more of a celebration.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Yes. He's AKC registered.


----------



## Teddy Monster

Yup  

Teddy b-day is Febuary 13, 2002


----------



## Harleys Mummy

3rd July 2006

Our breeder told us when we asked


----------



## RickGibbs

RickGibbs said:


> September 10, 2005.....


Less than two weeks away.......

Just curious....what have people done for their dogs birthdays? Can you buy doggy birthday cakes? Anything fun like that?


----------



## mojosmum

Mojo's b'day is December 7, 1998. We brought him home on February 14, 1999. Best Valentine's gift ever because he really is my sweetheart.

Don't do the cake thing Rick....just buy him a bunch of toys. He won't wear a party hat.


----------



## marshab1

Tinkerbell - June 4, 2006


----------



## daizeefluff

Daisy's B-day is on Jan. 11. 06


----------



## Katiesmommy

Katie was born on 11/11/2006 at 1:30 pm


----------



## MILLIESMOM

Millies birthday is Feb.2,2001


----------



## shenando

Today is Parker's birthday! He's 1 year old! Oh how the time flies by! He can't wait to get his frosty paws treat!


----------



## Ninde'Gold

September 1st, 2006  So that's pretty easy to remember lol


----------



## maryjean

Brutus...Oct 10

Sunni Nov 1

Dusty May 21

mary jean


----------



## LauraEyes2

Vinny's Birthday is June 6, 2005!

Can't believe how old he is already...


----------



## Ozzie's Mama

Ozzie was born on April 29, 2006.


----------



## Carsonsdaddy

Carson was born on August 31, 2006


----------



## Ninde'Gold

^^^ One day before Tuckie!!


----------



## Molly's Mom

Molly was born on Election Day, Nov. 7, 2006. I should have named her BlueState.


----------



## KerryandMolly'smum

Haven't voted cos I can't answer yes and no :uhoh: 

Kerry was born 8th March 2003  

Molly is a rescue, I was told she was born April 2003 so we gave her the 8th to celebrate on  

and strange but true my birthday is 8th May but not 2003


----------



## King

King : 11 / 29 / 06 arty:


----------



## DanielleH

January 18 2006 & December 23 2006
Shyla is in Jan.. London's is in Dec.


----------



## lovestofly

Putz was born April 22, 2006


----------



## olliewood

Oliver 26th September 2002
Gracie 1st September 2003


----------



## Booker

Booker is Aug. 19th, 2006


----------



## Kirby'sMom

Kirby's birthday is Feb. 15, 2006.


----------



## HovawartMom

Priska:golden,was born on aug.12th,1999
Titus:Hovawart,was born on May 15th,2002


----------



## threegoldengirls

Atlantis 1-29-1999
Tasia 2-22-2004
Kaylee 1-22-2005
Tishka 8-14-1990(deceased)
Kayla 9-10-1996(deceased)


----------



## mylissyk

Robbie is adopted from a shelter, he was about 1yr old when we got him in July 2005, so we just called that his birthday, no exact day but July 2004.


----------



## Phoebe

Phoebe is a Halloween baby...October 31, 2005.

Jan, Seamus, Gracie & Phoebe


----------



## hgatesy

Parker was born May 10th 2005.... I can't even believe he's almost two!


----------



## Rob's GRs

*Yes and No*

Yes for Lyndi (Nov 9th)

No for Liam (he is a rescued Golden)


----------



## jpwalla0208

Yes, Yes and Yes

Zoe is Nov. 14 1995
Bailey is Jan 1 2003 (I didn't believe it at first, but he indeed a new year's baby!)
Bentley is May 12 2005


----------



## KatzNK9

March 28, 2006 - Ozzy


----------



## Oaklys Dad

August 16, 2005 :wave:  :wave: I have trouble remembering my own but the Oak Guy is special


----------



## Rusty&Lady'sMommy

February, 16, 2002.


----------



## GoldenShamus

Yes, Shamus was born on October 22nd, 2004.


----------



## TRISTANSMOM

Tristan's birthday is May5th (also known as Cinco De Mayo) and Lincoln's birthday is February 12th!


----------



## Angela Mina

Goldy is 2/27/04 (yesterday was his 3rd BD)

Freddy is 12/18/06


----------



## goldenluver

Shianna's b-day is July 28th 2004.


----------



## DMS

Skipper's birthday is May 2, 2006 and Misty is Sept 9, 2006


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom

When we got our rescue part of the paperwork said she was born on Dec. 31 and another part said she was born Jan 1. So I emailed her former owner. She said the pups started being born on Dec. 31 and finished on Jan 1. So they don't know which date she was born on. Interesting!!!!


----------



## Jazzys Mom

SunnyRose was born in my kitchen on December 2, 1997 at 2:30 pm

Jasmine was born April 3, 2006

Jazzys Mom


----------



## GoldenShamus

Shamus was born on October 22, 2004. He will be 2 1/2 years old next month...hard to believe for me and my husband.


----------



## Judi

I know my younger Golden's birthdate but not the older one.
They are both Rescues.

Chloe was born on December 6, 2001

Buddy is approximately 7 years old.


----------



## MySweetPhoebe

I know all of my guys...even my rescue...it was on his surrender form.

Phoebe---April 26, 2005
Bo---December 28, 2004
Nala---January 25, 1995 (deceased)


----------



## Charlie06

I know all 5 of my pets birthdays, Charlie's is Aug 16, 2006


----------



## Princess Bella

Yep 8/8/2006, Wow She's Almost 8 Months!!


----------



## sharlin

Since the entire NorCal pack are rescues we don't have a clue. We always celebrate their birthdays on the 1st of the month in the month which we adopted them into our homes and hearts.


----------



## Ella's Mom

Ella's B-day November 19th 2005.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley

June 12th and January 19th.


----------



## Coolcrush

Jan. 10th 2007


----------



## T'Jara

Sure I do - March 1st, 2005. Nando's breeder called me the same day to tell that there were six boys and one was for me


----------



## KrystalPR

*Birthdays*

My golden's Birth date is March 19, 2006
My black Lab's Birth date is June 28, 2006


----------



## Qui Chang Trainer

Qui Chang knows both the birth dates and conception dates of his dogs.


----------



## TobyO

Toby's b'day is Oct. 27th!!!!! He is going to be 4 years old this year.


----------



## RiMan

RickGibbs said:


> September 10, 2005.....


That Samson but not Cosmo, is he invisible to u


----------



## IvanD

I have NO clue...

But my breeder told me that Micah was 2 months when we got him. Which was March 25th. If he wasn't lying then his birthday would be on Janurary 25th


----------



## Nicole&Zack

RickGibbs said:


> September 10, 2005.....


Thats my b-day...just 30 years before 2005:bowl:


----------



## Nicole&Zack

Zacks b-day is Nov 13th 2005...for some reason i always thought it was 11th....actually had to look that up..:uhoh:


----------



## Levi's Mom

Levi's Birthday is November 16, 2006


----------



## kezia14

*Its a long time.........*

Simba b'day is on July 2th 2004 (now he is 3 years old).......
Remember my b'day please........


----------



## Scorpio118

Maddie - January 30, 2003
Mikey - October 2, 2004


----------



## kerribear's golden kids

Kuddles Jan 10th 2003
Nemo Feb 28th 2004
Alina July 27th 2005
Jesse May 10th 2006


----------



## Dslats

Mason's Birthday Is June 23, 2005


----------



## xtine77

Saskja's is May 3, 2007


----------



## Tessa's Mom

Tessa was born on December 18th, 2006. She is 8 mths old tomorrow.. !!! Time flies...


----------



## Elway&Prince

Elway was born January 25th and they told us that Prince's birthday was October 1st (or around there they thought). So we're celebrating his on October 1st.


----------



## Ardeagold

I have eight Goldens, and know every birthday.....I have all of the registrations. LOL

I have five Newfs and know every birthday.....even tho one is a rehome and one is a rescue. (I've spoken to and keep in touch with their former owners).

I have one Toller.......she came with one of the Newfs (rescue) and I also know her birthday (same owner of the rescue Newf, who gave me the birthdays).

We have a Lab and an American Bulldog.....I have NO idea. The Am Bulldog would be a very close guess, but the Lab is anybody's guess. Both are rescues.

Forget the cats....they were all stray kittens that found their way to our house.

I swear we have a sign over our house, only visible to animals, that says "COME HERE!! YOU WILL BE LOVED AND CARED FOR FOREVER!!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Elway&Prince

Ardeagold said:


> I swear we have a sign over our house, only visible to animals, that says "COME HERE!! YOU WILL BE LOVED AND CARED FOR FOREVER!!" :lol: :lol:


We have that sign too:doh:!


----------



## Gwen

Oliver - July 23, 2005
Nygel - March 28, 2007
Becky - March 21, 1993 - deceased


----------



## dmfla

January 23 2007 Her brreder got hers wrong on the papers by 2 months lol According to her math she was 3 days old when i picked her up..


----------



## AquaClaraCanines

Sabrina was Jan 2, 2007


----------



## Nicci831

Dallas- 4/20/06
Austin- 11/5/06


----------



## Nugget9806

Nugget - April 19, 1998 to September 16, 2006


----------



## Gary Clark

*Happy Jack*

Jack's birthday is May 21, 2006. On his next birthday he wants to go to McDonalds!How can I refuse?


----------



## dglvr1225

Belle's Bday was sooo easy to remember

12-25-2001 We named her "Jingle Belle a Christmas Miracle" 

that is why I'm DGLVR1225 (dog lover 12-25)


----------



## musicmom425

Sparky was May 4, 1998. We will know the new puppy's bithdayte, as he has not been born yet (LOL).


----------



## rosemary

in my case i know all the birthdays of the cars and dogs in my house which is no mean feat arnie 01/12/95, jess 25/08/2001,aslan is 07/10/2002 thats the dogs and the cats are sweep 16/6/1988,suki is 06/04/1995/,zana is 12/07/1997,shambles is 02/08/2000 thats the easy bit its my daughters i can never remember


----------



## sholley

all rescues here so they all have the same birthday...6/14/03. same date as our anniversary. Sami was born in december of 02 so hers is 12-14-02.


----------



## Maddies mom

Shadow 10/23/1996 (we share a birthday !!)
Madsion 07/22/2007


----------



## Lacy Licksalot

*Birthday party this month*

Dixie's b'day is the 23 of this month, she will be 3 years old. I know that one for a fact because I delivered her. I My little one Lacy was born August 13, 2007:


----------



## Sunny Delight

*Sunny *= August 6, 2005

* Mister* = November 11, 2005 (Even though he was a rescue, he was an owner turn in who'd bought him from a lovely pet shop, so had an actual birthdate on record)


----------



## Sparky's Sidekick

My Sparky turns one on January 20th.


----------



## King

King said:


> King : 11 / 29 / 06 arty:


WOW how time flys he will be 2 soon


----------



## paula bedard

A Golden Oldie Thread. Sam's DOB is below. Ike's is 1-06-07


----------



## goldengirls550

Aubrie's is June 21, 2002

Layla's is March 13, 2007


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Einstein- 7th of august 1998
Rascal- 4th of july 2006 (chihuahua)
Shelley- 14 of april 2008


----------



## goldensmum

Kelly - 18th February 1982, Ginny 15th March 1992, Holly 15th June 1994, Ralph 19th March 1991, Quinn 24th September 2007, Reeva 6th August 2008.

I can also remember my dad's dogs too - now human birthdays that different.


----------



## wakeangel

Deacon's is December 10, 2007...so he's coming up on his first birthday soon!!


----------



## Lego&Jacub

Yes for both...

Geddy - Aug 25th

Saywer - Nov 2nd


----------



## mist

Oliver 1st September 2002
Gracie 26th September 2003
Gabriella 15th April 2007


----------



## Debles

I missed this thread originally.
I've known all my golden's birthdays over the years. With Selka and Gunner we were informed of their births by the breeder right away and sent pics of the new litter! It was so exciting.
Selka: March 29 and Gunner : Feb 19th. My birthday is Feb 17th so Gunner and I celebrate together. My daughter's golden is Gunner's litter mate so we have a birthday party every year.


----------



## marieb

Maddie is a Valentine's Day puppy - February 14th!


----------



## Bogart'sMom

My Dani girlie was born 11 Nov.94 - 2 May 05
My Bogart was born 7 Jul. 05
My ZsaZsa I'm not sure but we think it was some where in Jan 95. She came with 2 years to us.


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN

Layla: 8/19/07
Blush: 2/6/08 (my mom's b-day too, she is less that thrilled to share it with a dog...)


----------



## Champ

Can't remember if I posted here already -but 

Champ's birthday is: October 11th 2002

I also know my previous golden's birthday, Rocky: August 22nd 1996
RIP 1996-2002


----------



## agoldenliferanch

Abby - 8/1/2001 - Brought her home the Sunday before 9/11 and was in the vet for her puppy check when the attacks were happening.
Molly - 4/24/2003
Sophie - 12/11/2004
Cooper - 11/24/07 - Birthday Boy!


----------



## cubbysan

Yes - 11/26/2006 - Happy 2nd Birthday Brady!!!


----------



## murphy'sDad

Yes, October 13, 2007


----------



## Kohanagold

Every year we have birthday cake and party hats!

Sydney: September 24, 2003
Paige: March 21, 2007


----------



## Finn's Fan

Finn was born October 30, 2002
Cody was April 24, 1991 - July 28, 2005


----------



## Bock

feb. 4 2007


----------



## Joanne & Asia

Gromit-June 02 1997, Asia Dec 26, 2004. She missed Christmas by one day darn it!


----------



## Romeo1

May 24, 2006


----------



## olik

yes,I sew her next day.Febrary 2,2006


----------



## cyman1964uk

Well Abbie's a little firework ... 5th November 2007!


----------



## Soda

Absolutely:
Piper-10/13/2008
Rusty-11/03/2005
Tally-01/16/2003

Now ask me mine.....uh, hmmm....I have to look that one up. lol


----------



## LucyD

Lucy was born October 12, 2008. My fathers birthday aswell, which I thought was nice. We will be celebrating two birthdays now.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow.

LOVEisGOLDEN said:


> Layla: 8/19/07
> Blush: 2/6/08 (my mom's b-day too, she is less that thrilled to share it with a dog...)


My mum shares her birthday with Willow, December 4th. Mum quite likes it!


----------



## Nutty's Mom

Nutty 5/6/07 
Hunter 4/19/08


----------



## MyHoneybunny

Yes - Honey's is TOMORROW!!!!!! LOL!!!!! 4th December 2004.


----------



## Judi

Joe said:


> Do you know your Golden's exact birthday?
> I wonder how many of you do...


Chloe's birthday is Dec. 6th.


----------



## wabmorgan

Yes!!!!!!!!!!

For both. 

Jean-luc was born on September 16,1990. 

Jean-luc, jr. (Junior) was born on November 13th, 2007.


----------



## Lucky's mom

I could have SWORE I was on this thread.....I looked through EVERY POST!.. But I wasn't to be found sooooo.......

Lucky was born August 18 2005. Each year on its hard to remember the year.


----------



## SoGolden

*Litter Mates 08*



Joe said:


> Do you know your Golden's exact birthday?
> I wonder how many of you do...


July 3rd 2008. Harry is the first born of his litter of 8 puppies. His parents Jake and Dixie, and litter mates Riley, Zoe, Chuletas, and Sparky are also on the Forum. We're still trying to get Bristol on here. (Social Group "Litter Mates 08"). Hope to have a Family Reunion of sorts to celebrate their birthday next summer!


----------



## hmburg

Newton : born on February 17, 2008.


----------



## jwemt81

Tucker was born in the early morning on July 31, 2008


----------



## mjkaferle5

Diamond was born Dec. 19th, 2007.

Our pug, Bella was born Dec. 19th, 2003.

My brother Randy was born on Dec. 19th as well!!


----------



## jaireen

barney's birthday was nov. 11, 2007 and dulce's bday is feb. 19, 2008...


----------



## Zoeys mom

Zoey was born on February 7th, 2008


----------



## Allie

I just found this thread.. Dang!

I figured that maybe I should use the date that I first contacted the previous owner? September 1st? I picked up Allie and found out her living circumstances that date.


----------



## breec3

Comet was born February 20, 2004, Sadie was born August 12, 2007


----------



## spruce

Obi - legally neighbor dog. His legal owners took him to vet when they lst got him - coincidence, MY VET!! they didn't indicate a date, but vet estimated he was a Jan. pup.
Bridger - - mid October per original owners SIL. Vet check and growth goes along wth that as birth month. Gotcha day is a big deal around here, since by chance we got him on DH's b-day


----------



## Jhkkknn

Yes we do  

Even though we got our dog as a "Rescue" he was born July 26, 2008. It was on his AKC papers we had to send in. Which is also hard to forget because it is also my sisters birthdays (twins), and a day before hubby's!


----------



## sammydog

Sammy and Barley - January 19, 2004

I know Mira to the minute! January 25, 2008 6:50 pm, she was the second puppy born in the litter and weighed 15 oz


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden

Maggie's is September 24th and Mya's is July 11th


----------



## ataylor

Kailey-December 8th, 2003

Jackson-May1st, 2007


----------



## MillysMom

I don't even know how old Milly is (8 to 9), but I like to round down to 8.


----------



## Gldmom3

One of the joys of registered dogs is that you know when to throw the birthday party!

Honey 12/24/2000
Berry 12/16/2002


----------



## GRZ

July 21, 2008.


----------



## maya111

*Maya's first birthday is coming!*

YES!!! Of course. My Maya will be one year old on January 23rd. I can hardly believe it. My baby girl is an adult!


----------



## LilyoftheValley

Yes I do! Lily was born July 1st 2008


----------



## *~Pry&Kasper~*

Kasper was born on Sep 16th 2008 at 8:35pm he was the third of the litter to come out:


----------



## Sucker For Gold

Rusty was a millennium baby.....1/1/2000.

The probable new edition to our family was just born on Saturday...1/10/2009.


----------



## murphy'sDad

October 13, 2007


----------



## Daisybones

Hudson Jack was born on April 8, 2008!! Woo-Hoo!!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Even though Finn is a rescue, I know his birthday. October 30, 2002, the same day one of my grandkids was born!


----------



## ilovemydogs

Duke- June 30, 2002
Bailey- September 8, 2004


----------



## Trish58

Tyler was born on Oct.27, 1992. My 16yr. old thinks's he is 2!!!


----------



## amy22

Misty....12/1/2007


----------



## brandibit

11/14/2007--Buddy
07/16/2008--Dixie


----------



## Ardeagold

Sasha - January 8, 1996

Lucy - July 16, 2001

Chandler - February 28, 2002
Ray - July 20, 2002

Benny - July 12, 2003
Amos - August 7, 2003
Maggie - August 4, 2003

Chandler, Ray and Benny were born here. 

Chandler and Benny were both returned to us at 14 mos and 3 years respectively due to their owner's circumstances changing.


----------



## buckeyegoldenmom

Tucker's is 08/01/07

Murphy's is 10/25/08


----------



## laprincessa

Max was born on August 7th, 2007
I think he's about 22 months old now.


----------



## msdogs1976

Birdie was born on 1/31/2001.


----------



## Florabora22

Carmella and Flora were both born on November 24th, although they were born 14 years apart.


----------



## JAH

Sheba was born on February 8,2008. So she has a birthday right around the corner.


----------



## Florabora22

JAH said:


> Sheba was born on February 8,2009. So she has a birthday right around the corner.


Your dog hasn't even been born yet!


----------



## Mitchie

Bailey: October 25th, 2008
Molly: August 27th, 2002
Goldie(RIP): January 12th, 1996-(2007) Rainbow Bridge Day: December 12th, 2007


----------



## ilovemyzoe

Zoe was born Dec. 21, 2008!!


----------

